# Tooth Chip/decay !



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

*Tooth Chip !*

I've noticed a 'blemish' on my GSD bitch's top left canine tooth.

It's about 1cm long and 0.5 cm wide and is curved. It's a chip, I think, ie: the tooth is chipped. The area is very slightly brown/yellow, compared to the white of the rest of the canine and the others.

It doesn't seem to be causing her any problems...and her biting etc is just the same.

I can't see it being decay, and can only assume it had been chipped somehow? 

I'm concerned now that it will turn to decay or more might chip away...

(excuse the picture quality, they are close ups and with my cameraphone)




















Any thoughts?


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Tooth Chip !*

It's difficult to tell from the photo. If the area is smooth I would suspect enamel abrasion from the lower canine or chewing on something. Close the dogs mouth and see if the lower canine is rubbing the upper tooth. If there is not interferance and it is a chip a good dental specialist can add composite to restore the tooth, maybe even with enamel errosion. Here is a great site for dental info http://www.dentalvet.com/Default2.htm


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I think Terry might be right, that may be dentin you are seeing, meaning the enamel is worn away.

I would have that huge multicolored lesion removed first.


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Tooth Chip !*

My Mal has several areas of his teeth that look similar to what appears to be going on with your dog's teeth. We just saw a dentist because he broke his top 2 canines. He has (had) areas where the enamel is worn off on the back parts of all his canine teeth and the dentin is showing. He came to us that way; dentist thinks it was due to fence biting. Anyhow, when we had 2 root canals on the canines, the dentist said the remaining teeth were much weaker because the enamel was gone, but otherwise there was really nothing to do. No need for composites or fillings. Just keep his teeth clean and don't let him chew on metal objects (I was smart enough to figure out the second part all on my own). Probably worth having a dental specialist take a look at though. When we went in for the broken canines, we found out he had a rotten incisor (a piece had been chipped off on the back part of the tooth where we couldn't see). Once the incisor was removed, the one major training issue we were having disappeared. The broken canines turned out to be a blessing! Good luck.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gary my dogs have them too. They are from the dog chewing on the chainlink kennel. Worry about them when they fall off. :-o


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Gary my dogs have them too. They are from the dog chewing on the chainlink kennel. Worry about them when they fall off. :-o


Yeah, I think you're right. Will it spread ? Bit of a 'how long is a piece of string' question, I know..


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Only if they keep chewing and pulling in the fence. Tough flossing material!  Always watch for wear, my Border Collies have it about 1/3 into the teeth. Nasty Scottish critters.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A Border terrier that I had lost both upper canines in a fight with a raccoon. They were worn almost half way through from fence biting. I've been paranoid about the fence biting since.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Gary

my GSD snapped a lower K9 , doesnt pose her any probs and she is still operational with it.

It looks chipped , i had another dog that did the exact same as xena and it was a long gouge out of the length of the k9 , it looked the exact same, it didnt pose any probs and the integrity of the tooth was fine.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> my GSD snapped a lower K9 , doesnt pose her any probs and she is still operational with it.
> 
> It looks chipped , i had another dog that did the exact same as xena and it was a long gouge out of the length of the k9 , it looked the exact same, it didnt pose any probs and the integrity of the tooth was fine.


thanks for that mate


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Tooth Chip !*



Tom Moorcroft said:


> Probably worth having a dental specialist take a look at though. When we went in for the broken canines, we found out he had a rotten incisor (a piece had been chipped off on the back part of the tooth where we couldn't see). Once the incisor was removed, the one major training issue we were having disappeared. The broken canines turned out to be a blessing! Good luck.


I'm with you, Tom, all the way.

An x-ray will answer the question, and IMO is well worth the money.

I'm not just trying to throw other people's money around. :lol: I have an appointment next month for a pre-owned senior of mine who has a little remaining bad breath. This is a well-fed dog who gets no commercial food and who is otherwise healthy, so I suspect the breath as a symptom of tooth decay. It's often very hard to tell when a dog is in pain.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Tooth Chip !*

if i recall right Gary it was a bone that caused the chip, but i agree for piece of mind best getting it looked at


----------

